# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Sardinien 03.10.-20.10.

## schleuderflo

Hi zusammen,
ich 30J., m., fahre am 03.10 ab Kln Richtung Livorno, um am 04.10. auf den kleinen Kontinent ber zu setzen. Ich suche noch einen Mitfahrer aus dem Rheinland bzw. einem Ort an der Strecke. Das Ticket fr die Fhre ist bereits gebucht und msste noch auf deinen Namen umgeschrieben werden. Zurck geht die Fhre am 19.10. abends. Platz fr Surfstuff, MTB etc. ist natrlich vorhanden.
Wenn die Sympathie stimmt, knnte ich mir auch vorstellen, einen gemeinsamen Urlaub auf der Insel zu verbringen. Geplant ist ein Roadtrip im VW Bus, spontan und flexibel je nach Wind und Wetter.
Also, wer Lust hat mge sich melden. Gre, Flo

----------

